# Drag Racing in 2013



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are trying to organise a number of drivers (and cars) to join us in 2013 in the Jap Drag Series at Santa Pod. We are looking at splitting the street category into two so the 'very' modified cars like mine and John Hantons are in a different class to the standard or less modified cars. We want the less modified category to be one where your car has a good chance of winning or being competitive. Drag racing is not all about power, there are a number of driver factors that come in to it.

We need as many entrants as possible who are prepared to run at five events during next years race season. It's great fun but I warn you it can be addictive ask John.

We are looking for input from everyone who would like to get involved with this. We want your opinions on a number of things some being;

What do we need to do to attract new drivers?

If we split the class into two how should it be split? The simplest answer seems to be time and say we could have a 10.5 second split? 

I think Santa Pod would prefer a 10 second split due to the safety rules that start at 9.99 but would you join in if other cars were capable of running 10.1???

You would need a race suit, bolt in half cage (removeable) and a crash helmet and that's about all unless you want to run under 10 seconds.

Your comments, thoughts and questions are most welcome.

Cheers..........Jeff

.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what do you need to run under 10?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> what do you need to run under 10?


Do you mean with regards to safety equipment? 


.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> what do you need to run under 10?


Stage Two with cold tyres on runway - 11.26 for me.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff, can we have an engineless class, seeing as that seems to have been my position in 2012!

In seriousness, the logic would be to have a 10+ and sub 10 (to 8.5) class.

A standard R35 will run around 11.5sec quarter, variances based on driver and whatever tyres he/she has fitted. The '750' versions seem to run low 11's, should maybe make a high 10 given the gear change benefit. Especially with some weight out too.

Deep in the 10's will take serious effort on both horsepower and weight front. Although I suspect some basic tweaks and a large shot of NOS would likely deliver competitive results for not a lot (in race terms) of money.

More work involved if using a 32/33/34 since you don't have LC as standard, work the clutch harder, H pattern box, need around 700HP, and so on. About £25k would likely buy you a car capable of running in the 10's, not likely the low ones though unless you are really good/lucky!

You should also anticipate bits will break from time to time.

To go below 10, serious, serious money, full roll cage, possibly a chute, its a lengthy list. You likely will be fully certifiable too!

The aim is to encourage people into the 10+ bracket rather than the sub10 section which is what people should aspire too.

One short cut would be to buy either Project GTsT or Zed, however neither meet Street Class regs! 

Any wanting to see regs can download them from the Jap Drag Series for Japanese Cars web site.

DaveG


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

You say a half age (bolt in) will be needed. What about a full cage and/or welded in cages.

Would all races throughout the season be held at Santa Pod??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> what do you need to run under 10?


Adam Your Power, 800bhp ! will run Under 10 ,  a good test !!
kk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mr-tommo said:


> You say a half age (bolt in) will be needed. What about a full cage and/or welded in cages.
> 
> Would all races throughout the season be held at Santa Pod??


The half cage is a minimum requirement, obviously if you have better that is great.

Yes all five events are held at Santa Pod.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Jeff, can we have an engineless class, seeing as that seems to have been my position in 2012!
> 
> In seriousness, the logic would be to have a 10+ and sub 10 (to 8.5) class.
> 
> ...


Obviously anyone with an existing very quick car is welcome to come and join in but the purpose of this thread is to find new blood. Cars that are not running 8/9/10 second runs. Although the extremely quick cars would be very welcome we really want to see some of the less powerful cars competing as well.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Time to start of list of people who are willing to join us in the Jap Drag Series for 2013. You are signing up to attend five events during the season. Please keep asking questions until you are convinced it is for you. So far we have.

1. johnhanton57
2. JM-Imports
3.
4.
5.


Add your names as quickly as possible please as a drivers discussion will take place soon.


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

come on guys need few more people am going to join up with JUN R1 but on low boost settings (want to drive there and back every event). aim for 10-10.5

for TOTB will be full boost and hoping to better my 9.5


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

J 1100whp and you only want a 10.5    
Come on put your foor down, be rude not too, you will have a 750R beat you lol
Only pulling your leg make that an 700R  
Ps Im sure JH and francis will only run 1.0bar to make it interesting, we will ask all our guys who can come and join in the fun to make it a good year for R35s


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> J 1100whp and you only want a 10.5
> Come on put your foor down, be rude not too, you will have a 750R beat you lol
> Only pulling your leg make that an 700R
> Ps Im sure JH and francis will only run 1.0bar to make it interesting, we will ask all our guys who can come and join in the fun to make it a good year for R35s


the best am going to get is 9.3 or so mate at 2 bar.(will keep that for TOTB and other events suprapod etc).

for the series - the catch is if i go under 10 (which the car can easy do) - i need cage etc etc thats the rules for the event. (but i really want to keep my car for the street and not to modify).

also am doing this as more a favour to get guys signing up to the event,;.

just dont want to break anything so just driving there and back on low boost and running 10s will be very comfortable for the car and i will enjoy it

i might not even need to launch it then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

With your 1.3 sec 60ft launch you will do an 8 all day long at TOTB
@1100whp easy. That launch is 0.3 quicker than than Medusa, doubled at the Top end, Bingo, 8.9 !! Thats still keeping him safe, To me why build an F1 car and Race formular fords? The guys your racing are Flat out,is that quite fair to them, each bracket in racing has everyone trying there best,or am i missing what this is all about? 

So any one running less than 10 sec will have to run bolt in cage then 
what happens if you forget what map your in, will they chuck you off? or you just take a win,and say its was as slow as you could go?

Never seen anyone go Racing that dosnt Race before lol
Anyrates it will be nice to Join up and promote all GTRS with Jeff and for sure we all want to see GTRs out there
From Stock power to monster ones like Your R1 ...

If you do decide to Rip i will help out if anything goes wrong between us im sure we will get him back on the road, Your engines strong, difs,shafts ,boxes can always be repaired, Put a cage in and go for it J
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice to see so many GTR's are going to be running, will try my best to come and watch every event.

Is there a list of dates yet?

Will the HULK be running Kev?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

At the moment rules say half cage/roll bar fire suit, helmet and harness, and a transmission shield / blanket required for all under 12s and a full cage for below 9.99 and a parachute for above 150mph terminal.. Things get even more stringent for 8s cars

I'm thinking that these rules are maybe a little outdated now for genuine street cars, when a standard R35 from the factory could realistically run under 12s. 

If we really want to attract true road cars then I'm thinking that factory times need to be taken into consideration within these rules.

What I'm saying is say a standard 16s car is modded down to under 12s ie well outside of what it was designed for, it might need some additional safety equipment. But does a car that can go below 12s from the factory really need a roll bar, I'm not sure, I guess you could ask the guy sliding down the track on his roof and he might say yes but anyone else might say no..

Difficult one - There is an obvious need to make the sport more accessible / attract new racers but can safety be compromised.. or would allowing fast factory cars to run to their designed speed not actually compromise safety?

These are the sorts of discussions needed.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

JamieP said:


> Nice to see so many GTR's are going to be running, will try my best to come and watch every event.
> 
> Is there a list of dates yet?
> 
> Will the HULK be running Kev?


Jamie, why not sign up and join us - have some fun!





.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Jamie, why not sign up and join us - have some fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont find my car exciting enough yet Jeff, im working on it though, My supra was in the 150's, just never got my 60ft's sorted as i liked driving it to the events, I need a lot more power before i consider racing the GTR.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

JamieP said:


> I dont find my car exciting enough yet Jeff, im working on it though, My supra was in the 150's, just never got my 60ft's sorted as i liked driving it to the events, I need a lot more power before i consider racing the GTR.


It would be very interesting for everyone to follow your progress. Start with us in the new season and let us see you improve over time.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Jap Drag Series Newbies*

A list of people who are interested in entering the Jap Drag Series for the first time. Please add your name in the usual way.

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7.
8.
9.
10.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Up until recently there has been a maximum capacity rule for Street Class cars in the Jap Drag Series at Santa Pod that excluded GTRs. As of yesterday the maximum engine size allowed has been increased to 4000cc so now everyone with a GTR can sign up to the Series and have five great weekend events at Santa pod.

As a member of the JDS you receive four free tickets for each event and of course you do not pay to take your car on the strip.



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Up until recently there has been a maximum capacity rule for Street Class cars in the Jap Drag Series at Santa Pod that excluded GTRs. As of yesterday the maximum engine size allowed has been increased to 4000cc so now everyone with a GTR can sign up to the Series and have five great weekend events at Santa pod.
> 
> As a member of the JDS you receive four free tickets for each event and of course you do not pay to take your car on the strip.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Time now to send out the entry packs. who, where, what we all need to do to get signed up.

Can you point us in the right direction or help facilitate the MASS sign up?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Time now to send out the entry packs. who, where, what we all need to do to get signed up.
> 
> Can you point us in the right direction or help facilitate the MASS sign up?


Fear not as soon as the sign on facility becomes available for 2013 I will tell everyone (except you John)lol


.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd be interested!!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'd be interested!!


The more the merrier :wavey:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'd be interested!!


Welcome. I will contact you in a while, don't worry if you hear nothing for some weeks as the season does not start for about 5 months. If you have any questions please ask.

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8.
9.
10.



.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great stuff - 5 months gives me enough time to work on the car... My best is 10.75 so far but once the re build is done and new turbos go in i'll be in the 9s I hope....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> Great stuff - 5 months gives me enough time to work on the car... My best is 10.75 so far but once the re build is done and new turbos go in i'll be in the 9s I hope....
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Get working Matt and then we can have lots of fun. 

Looking forward to a great JDS season:thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would be very interested in doing this. Do we have the dates for the events yet? My car is stage 4 currently - 610bhp, nothing too grand. 

What sort of cage is required? Any links? Is the Arai open face helmet good enough? Are harnesses required?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like to attend but don't have a cage? Can't u enter without cage


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am waiting for confirmation on a couple of points from Santa Pod and will then be able to tell you all about the rules and regs for 2013. Meanwhile keep adding your names to the 'interested' list. We need at least ten cars and we are nearly there!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10.



.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I am waiting for confirmation on a couple of points from Santa Pod and will then be able to tell you all about the rules and regs for 2013. Meanwhile keep adding your names to the 'interested' list. We need at least ten cars and we are nearly there!!


Are the dates of the events confirmed?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

WE have reached our target for ten so now let's go for twenty!!


1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11.
12.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

grahamc said:


> Are the dates of the events confirmed?


Four dates confirmed so far with one to come!

May 11th & 12th Street Nationals 

June 30th Jap Show

August 17th God of the Pod

September 29th Jap Show Finale


.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

Hasn't Big Bang been confirmed jeff?


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

we're on the list..........

Big Bang - VW Festival / Show


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

rbs14a said:


> Hasn't Big Bang been confirmed jeff?


Looks like it according to the Big Bang web site but funny enough Santa Pod have not listed us yet!




800bhp said:


> we're on the list..........
> 
> Big Bang - VW Festival / Show


Thanks John.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the list Mark

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Welcome to the list Mark
> 
> 1. John Hanton
> 2. JM-Imports
> ...


Add mine aswell this time. 

And to run 9.9sec on a stock block have a look on Nagtroc. 

Probably a lot stripping required to save some weight and 

a very aggressive mapping with race fuel or proper vpower 99. 

and no catback which will be a lot of fun. 

Worlds FIRST 9 Second Stock turbo GTR! - Drag Strip - GT-R Life

You need a rebuild on the engine aswell.if you want the engine to stay reliable for a while.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the list enshiu

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Any update on the rollcage?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Welcome to the list enshiu
> 
> 1. John Hanton
> 2. JM-Imports
> ...


Thanks Ludders.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Any update on the rollcage?


umm if you can do under 9.5 secs you need rollcage and harness but, that was TOTB this year.

Maybe this would help?

http://www.japdragseries.co.uk/rules.php

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/rules.php


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link enshui. The Jap Drag Series rules are the ones to follow.

Any questions about the rules please post them here or contact me.

Cheers.

Jeff


.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Thanks for posting that link enshui. The Jap Drag Series rules are the ones to follow.
> 
> Any questions about the rules please post them here or contact me.
> 
> ...


Your welcome .

Jeff, if someones runs a 9.9 secs does the car need a rollcage?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

enshiu said:


> umm if you can do under 9.5 secs you need rollcage and harness but, that was TOTB this year.
> 
> Maybe this would help?
> 
> ...


So thats no cage for us stage 4s


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

grahamc said:


> So thats no cage for us stage 4s


This from current JDS rules
Roll bar mandatory in all vehicles running 11.99 or quicker; roll cage mandatory in any car running 9.99 or quicker or 217 km (135 mph) or faster. 

Roll cage in cars running 9.99 or quicker must be 
inspected every three years and have serialized sticker affixed to roll cage before participation. 

You may also need other guards fitted around the bell housing and prop shaft


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

SHIZER that rules me out then ;( dont want to start fitting cages/roll bars etc.


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> This from current JDS rules
> Roll bar mandatory in all vehicles running 11.99 or quicker; roll cage mandatory in any car running 9.99 or quicker or 217 km (135 mph) or faster.
> 
> Roll cage in cars running 9.99 or quicker must be
> ...


John is that a full roll cage or would a half cage be acceptable
Mark


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

markleach said:


> John is that a full roll cage or would a half cage be acceptable
> Mark


full cage and must meet certain regs as far as am aware.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Rules IMHO are out of date when a stock car from the dealer can now run a high 10. 

Something I think SP and the ruling body need to reconsider. For myself i understand but my journey is towards 8.5 and then you do need all the kit.

Perhaps while in the closed season Jeff and other can talk some more to the powers about this.

For me if you are above 9.5 and terminal less than 150 then normal RWYB with perhaps a brace and a race suit and helmet would suffice as time have move on from the early R32 days:thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> This from current JDS rules
> Roll bar mandatory in all vehicles running 11.99 or quicker; roll cage mandatory in any car running 9.99 or quicker or 217 km (135 mph) or faster.
> 
> Roll cage in cars running 9.99 or quicker must be
> ...


That rules me out as well. Not interested in fitting half cages and all this other stuff.



Jm-Imports said:


> SHIZER that rules me out then ;( dont want to start fitting cages/roll bars etc.


Sadly, I agree....



markleach said:


> John is that a full roll cage or would a half cage be acceptable
> Mark


I am assuming that a roll bar = a bolt in half cage


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

grahamc said:


> That rules me out as well. Not interested in fitting half cages and all this other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Health and safety rules our life. I can't even buy a pack of cig's or a bottle of white lightning anymore in Jock land as it might damage my health 

But still OK to sell Deep fried Mars Bars to Kids. WTF:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> Health and safety rules our life. I can't even buy a pack of cig's or a bottle of white lightning anymore in Jock land as it might damage my health
> 
> But still OK to sell Deep fried Mars Bars to Kids. WTF:flame::flame::flame:


sad state of affairs


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Health and Safety on the track has not changed for some years now and as far as I can tell will not be changing. What you need to remember is that the safety rules have been built up over the years based on the MSA's experience of accidents and injuries sustained. The rules are not written by some crazy arse sat in an office making up rules for the sake of it.

Whilst I appreciate that many drivers think they are indestructible, they are not. You may think you are very capable of driving and that you will never have an accident. You might think that your car is already as safe as it needs to be. Lets give a simple example of a possibility.

John Hanton and I decide to have a race. As usual I beat John off the line over the first quarter of the track but something somewhere in the drive line breaks - my car turns violently across the track in front of John and crashes into the wall. John ploughs into the side of my car and rolls me over. As my car rolls johns car is lifted onto the top of mine and over the wall landing on his roof. Both cars burst into flames.

All this at less than 100mph.

Now imagine it happening at the finish line and cars barrel rolling at 150 +++ mph. 

OK so it is unlikely to happen (I hope) but if it does I know I would be very glad that my car had been built to the MSA regs as I walked away from the crash.

If you decide that you want to race competetively you will need to make your car safe according to the MSA regulations which have been written up to protect you - not your car!

If you want to do nothing to you car and just have a bit of fun I will organise a totally seperate series of events. You do not have to join the Jap Drag Series I can set up something new.

Your thoughts and feedback will be appreciated.

Jeff.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

enshiu said:


> Your welcome .
> 
> Jeff, if someones runs a 9.9 secs does the car need a rollcage?


Yes - as per the rules (if you want to drive in competitions).


.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeff,

If I just turn up for a rwyb day, I assume I can run in 9s (hopefully) and no one is going to force me to go back in time and fit a full cage?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Jeff,
> 
> If I just turn up for a rwyb day, I assume I can run in 9s (hopefully) and no one is going to force me to go back in time and fit a full cage?


Yes on a RWYB day you just need a helmet and long sleeves/long trousers.

Would you be interested if I organised RWYB days for those not wanting to fit safety equipment??


.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Health and Safety on the track has not changed for some years now and as far as I can tell will not be changing. What you need to remember is that the safety rules have been built up over the years based on the MSA's experience of accidents and injuries sustained. The rules are not written by some crazy arse sat in an office making up rules for the sake of it.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate that many drivers think they are indestructible, they are not. You may think you are very capable of driving and that you will never have an accident. You might think that your car is already as safe as it needs to be. Lets give a simple example of a possibility.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.... but a dont think a roll-bar would save me if I was in your car (your example). Rally drivers/navigators have been killed in recent years, with WRC level full rollcage through side impacts. Let alone the fact that the fire extinguisher in the passenger foot well would not help me when the car bursts into flames.

Its a shame but I will declare myself out of the full season stuff, happy to join in on the "unsafe" days.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

grahamc said:


> I agree completely.... but a dont think a roll-bar would save me if I was in your car (your example). Rally drivers/navigators have been killed in recent years, with WRC level full rollcage through side impacts. Let alone the fact that the fire extinguisher in the passenger foot well would not help me when the car bursts into flames.
> 
> Its a shame but I will declare myself out of the full season stuff, happy to join in on the "unsafe" days.


I have a full MSA spec cage made from chromolly (chrome alloy) with side protection bars and believe me I would rather be in my car than a standard car any time! I agree side impacts can still kill but rarely. With no cage you can count on being injured or killed.

I understand that a number of people will not want to add safety equipment to their cars and that is why, if there are enough people who want to take part with standard built cars, I will arrange a different series.

Graham will you be happy to join in a non MSA series?


.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I have a full MSA spec cage made from chromolly (chrome alloy) with side protection bars and believe me I would rather be in my car than a standard car any time! I agree side impacts can still kill but rarely. With no cage you can count on being injured or killed.
> 
> I understand that a number of people will not want to add safety equipment to their cars and that is why, if there are enough people who want to take part with standard built cars, I will arrange a different series.
> 
> ...


And you should have that cage in there! The problem is that my car is a road car, not a drag monster. The side impact I speak of was with a tree.... 

I would be happy to!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

grahamc said:


> And you should have that cage in there! The problem is that my car is a road car, not a drag monster. The side impact I speak of was with a tree....
> 
> I would be happy to!


Trees aren't a problem for me unless JH starts tossing his caber on track.

I look forward to seeing you next year!!



.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Trees aren't a problem for me unless JH starts tossing his caber on track.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you next year!!
> 
> ...




Should be fun....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Should be fun....


What! tossing my Caber?:chuckle:

Upgrade planned for Gbox over next month to handle 1500 bhp plus. 

I defo need a cage for the beast but might add some NO2 just to spice it up a bit now we have the Syvecs control.

Should have time to run the 1/4, toss my Caber and have a highland fling and still beat Jeff


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

First get together and practice day is Sunday 20th January 2013. This is just a day out for anyone interested in a social and some practice.

If you are ready JH I'll see you at the OK Carral.


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> First get together and practice day is Sunday 20th January 2013. This is just a day out for anyone interested in a social and some practice.
> 
> If you are ready JH I'll see you at the OK Carral.
> 
> ...



The SVM team and I shall try our best Jeff:wavey:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

20th January... brrr but sounds great..

Lets hope that the forecasters have got it wrong again....

_
UK NEWS


COLDEST WINTER IN 100 YEARS ON WAY 

BRITAIN will grind to a halt within weeks as the most savage freeze for a century begins.

Temperatures will fall as low as minus 20C in rural areas, forecasters warned last night, while heavy snow and “potentially dangerous” blizzards will close roads and cripple rail networks.

James Madden, forecaster for Exacta Weather, said: “We are looking at some of the coldest and snowiest conditions in at least 100 years. This is most likely to occur in the December to January period with the potential for widespread major snowfall across the country.

“Parts of the North, Scotland and eastern England are likely to experience a run of well below average temperatures, which will include some potentially dangerous blizzard conditions at times.” 


He warned the South faces a bout of “unusually heavy snowfall” in December._


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

blue34 said:


> 20th January... brrr but sounds great..
> 
> Lets hope that the forecasters have got it wrong again....
> 
> ...


No sweat we all have 4WD:chuckle:


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

make sure your cars arent too loud either guys, late rule update 113db at 4500rpm ruling quite alot of cars out. have fun racing next year


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

rbs14a said:


> make sure your cars arent too loud either guys, late rule update 113db at 4500rpm ruling quite alot of cars out. have fun racing next year


They dont test the noise your fuel pump makes I hope


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> what do you need to run under 10?


An SVM car Lol sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

rbs14a said:


> make sure your cars arent too loud either guys, late rule update 113db at 4500rpm ruling quite alot of cars out. have fun racing next year


This applies to front wheel drive cars only as far as I can see?? I don't know why they are being picked on but they are.




.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> This applies to front wheel drive cars only as far as I can see?? I don't know why they are being picked on but they are..


 Us as well, have a look on the santa pod forum


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

800bhp said:


> Us as well, have a look on the santa pod forum


Update............ santa pod have now revised it to 120db, it's good to talk


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

800bhp said:


> Update............ santa pod have now revised it to 120db, it's good to talk


its good to moan, even if you end up with pms from the "organiser" :thumbsup:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

rbs14a said:


> its good to moan, even if you end up with pms from the "organiser" :thumbsup:


I should think so too after he jumped on your trophy


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Er, could they make that 130db just to provide a safety margin?

Mine is likely to be a bit loud.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

ATCO said:


> Er, could they make that 130db just to provide a safety margin?
> 
> Mine is likely to be a bit loud.


its got to make it to pod dave to be noise tested :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

An RB 30 with a straight through 4" exhaust hits 116db so you should be safe Dave.


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Er, could they make that 130db just to provide a safety margin?
> 
> Mine is likely to be a bit loud.


Can you hear your engine from Kuala Lumpur then 

Apparently pain begins at 135db :wavey:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

800bhp said:


> Can you hear your engine from Kuala Lumpur then
> 
> Apparently pain begins at 135db :wavey:


I can hear it self distructing in Lagos:chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The engine finally arrived two weeks ago and is being fitted. Am I too late for JSF? (2013) 

The Courier Company offered 10% discount on the fee for inconvenience. 

Brings a whole new meaning to express delivery........


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> The engine finally arrived two weeks ago and is being fitted. Am I too late for JSF? (2013)
> 
> The Courier Company offered 10% discount on the fee for inconvenience.
> 
> Brings a whole new meaning to express delivery........


Did someone say '3months' rather than '3days'


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14.
15.



.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

Get your details over to Dj at Santa pod for the racers page 
Official Santa Pod Raceway Forums • View topic - 2013 Jap Drag Series Racers


----------



## skyline boy (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to enter although I'm not as fast as you boys yet, gimme a year and ill be nipping at your heels! I'd like to think with my entry it will encourage more people to join who want to modify their cars to warp speed level and enjoy some competition and friendly banter between us.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Can the people who require Club Sponsorship on racing fuel, tyres and accessories for the 2013 season please PM me.

Cheers,

Jeff

.


----------



## Simon Chorlton (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm well up for this.....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Sunday 20th January 2013*

It's time to organise our first day out at Santa Pod so we can get together, practice and discuss the years plans for everyone interested in drag racing during 2013.

If you don't have your name down yet please add it now!

I am prepared to spend as much time as is needed to help and advise everyone who needs it - whether it's car set up, driving tricks and technique or safety regulations for the quicker cars.

Obviously I need to know who is prepared to come along on Sunday 20th January for our first meeting of the year.

This is not an organised race event it is a rwyb day (run what ya brung) which means you can have as many runs as you like or as few as you like. You decide. It's purely practice.

If you prefer to come along to just talk through things, that's fine by me but I need to know who is coming. To make our new group a success I need your support so please do come along.

I would like to hear from everyone on the list please as soon as possible. Are you coming or not??

I am looking forward to having some fun!!

Cheers..........Jeff

.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Cars not ready :bawling:and I'm in Darkest Africa:bawling:

Jeff please get me details on joining Santa Pod racers club which I know I need and what else to join the JDS series I have my new non race B license so got that covered.

Keven,
Get Medusa ready:squintdan


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Here you go John :thumbsup:

Santa Pod Racers Club


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Sir Jeffrey, if its a RWYB does that mean if I happen to be in UK and have a running car I could just turn up, no pre-book?

DaveG


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Sir Jeffrey, if its a RWYB does that mean if I happen to be in UK and have a running car I could just turn up, no pre-book?
> 
> DaveG


Dave in the UK and with a running car..... crickey thats a big ask :flame:

Looks like just a turn up and run date Santa Pod Raceway - Calendar


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Sir Jeffrey, if its a RWYB does that mean if I happen to be in UK and have a running car I could just turn up, no pre-book?
> 
> DaveG


Dead right Dave just having our first get together of 2013. Do let me know if you are coming.

Cheers,

Jeff



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> Dave in the UK and with a running car..... crickey thats a big ask :flame:
> 
> Looks like just a turn up and run date Santa Pod Raceway - Calendar


Are you coming for a day out John?


.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff please put me down


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The full details 2013*

There will be five rounds in the Jap Drag Series in 2013, all at Santa Pod raceway with all classes competing at all rounds.


The following is a summary of everything you need to know or where to find it. If after studying this lot you still need something just ask.

First the events we will compete at this year are all being held at Santa Pod and are as follows;

Big Bang - 27th-28th April 2013 - Drag Racing at Santa Pod Raceway UK - Motorsport Venue

Street Nationals - 11th-12th May 2013 - Street Nationals - RWYB & Drag Racing

JapShow - 29th-30th June 2013 - JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

God Of The Pod - Sat 17th August 2013 - God of the Pod inc Rotorstock

JapShow Finale - 28-29th September 2013 - JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

The Jap Drag Series will be running at each of these events. You have two choices, you can sign up to and drive in the JDS or our private event.

To drive in our private event you will need your driving licence and a crash helmet. YOUR LEGS AND ARMS MUST BE COVERED. NO T SHIRTS OR SHORTS. There are no other requirements.

To enter and drive in the JDS there are a number of things to do.

You must hold the correct racing licence issued by the Motor Sports Association. You can find the list of applications on this page https://www.msauk.org/site/cms/contentviewarticle.asp?article=759 or download it from this link https://www.msauk.org/uploadedfiles/msa_forms/2013_comp_form.pdf

The licence for drag racing is named Non Race National B for some silly reason! It costs £42 per annum to be licenced as it renews each year.

To qualify for a drag racing licence you must be a member of a recognised racers club for insurance purposes. This is to cover some dreadful unforseen event like a part of your car flying into the crowd and injuring someone. The insurance does not cover damage to your vehicle however caused. The obvious racers club to join is SPRC-Santa Pod Racers Club. It costs £30 per annum. You can get an application form here 
Santa Pod Racers Club

The JDS is an officially recognised race series by the MSA and therefore all safety regulations must be adhered to. The JDS rule book on safety equipment requirements can be found here Jap Drag Series - Rules

It is most important that your helmet, race suit and car complies with the rules or you may not be allowed to take part on the day. Each JDS car has to pass scrutineering before racing at each event. 

If anyone needs racewear they should contact me as I am able to get you 'Club' discount. The same applies to racing tyres and race fuel.

There is also a JDS racers forum that is worth being part of at Official Santa Pod Raceway Forums • Index page

If driving in the JDS you will have to complete an entry form for each event and I will give you more information about how to do this when the forms are ready.

Thats enough information for now. If you intend to drive in the Jap Drag Series please get on with applying for your club membership and racing licence to ensure you have them in plenty of time. Remember Racers Club Membership first then licence.

Please keep this thread updated with the actions you have taken so we all know we are heading in the right direction. It might be a good idea if everyone made a simple post stating if they are driving in the JDS or the private events for 2013.

.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

800bhp said:


> Here you go John :thumbsup:
> 
> Santa Pod Racers Club


Cheers:wavey:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Will be in Darkest Africa :bawling:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Dont think I am going to make the RWYB day


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

professor matt said:


> Jeff please put me down


Gas or lethal injection?? lol

Do you mean add you to the list for the whole year or are you just coming on the 20th of Jan??



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Will be in Darkest Africa :bawling:





grahamc said:


> Dont think I am going to make the RWYB day



Thanks for letting me know.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15. old git.(Eric Banner)Private event.



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Race license in place

SPRC application sent off

Details supplied on Medusa and up on JDS site

Will race in JDS just need some slight work on Medusa to meet regulations

Have Helmet and race suit and kneck brace and all meet regulation

New staight through exhaust Might be close to noise limit :chuckle:

Gear box still a box of bits

:wavey:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Race license in place
> 
> SPRC application sent off
> 
> ...


Good man John!!!

Don't worry about the exhaust I'm not!

I've got lots of bits from gearboxes John that I have collected over the years. One day I am going to weld them altogether and sell it as art!! It will probably sell at a loss yhough considering it consists of £20k in repairs!!


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Race license in place
> 
> SPRC application sent off
> 
> ...


Don't forget race shoes and gloves 

Noise limit has been raised to 120db, think everyone is safe at that and if you did fail it in 2013 you just get an 'advisory', they won't stop anyone running.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Good man John!!!
> 
> Don't worry about the exhaust I'm not!
> 
> ...


If only it were that cheep :runaway: But i like the art bit :chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

800bhp said:


> Don't forget race shoes and gloves
> 
> Noise limit has been raised to 120db, think everyone is safe at that and if you did fail it in 2013 you just get an 'advisory', they won't stop anyone running.


Got them :chuckle:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Bad news.... this just in from santa pod 



> Unfortunately due to the severe wintry conditions, Santa Pod Raceway will be forced to cancel the forthcoming RWYB track day this Sunday (20th January). The track surface already has iced-over and the forecast suggests no let-up in the sub-zero temperatures with possibly more snow forecast on Friday.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> Bad news.... this just in from santa pod


Thanks John, beat me to it!!

I will arrange another day out very soon.



.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Bugger , was hoping to get out and test the new camera lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15. old git.(Eric Banner)Private event.
16. proffessor matt
17.
18.
19.
20.




.


----------



## gtman (Sep 4, 2012)

i will take my GTR to go this year....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

gtman said:


> i will take my GTR to go this year....


To go where??


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


> To go where??
> .


If anything like me, the repair shop! :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have just sent a pm to everyone on the drag racing list on this thread except those I know are entering the JDS. Please respond as quickly as possible.

Thanks

Jeff



.


----------



## Transport00 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am excited to see Drag Racing car 2013 ... Where will it held and on what date ????? 
Why you want less modified car specially for racing ?? can you explain me Dear....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Transport00 said:


> I am excited to see Drag Racing car 2013 ... Where will it held and on what date ?????
> Why you want less modified car specially for racing ?? can you explain me Dear....


:banned:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Transport00 said:


> I am excited to see Drag Racing car 2013 ... Where will it held and on what date ?????
> Why you want less modified car specially for racing ?? can you explain me Dear....


The events are open to modified or non modified cars and will be held at Santa Pod in the UK as per this thread. Are you coming over from the U.S.A?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be at Santa Pod for the weekend coming - 16th and 17th March. Saturday is a public Run What Ya Brung and Sunday is the Fast Show.

This is an ideal practice weekend albeit it not one of the normal shows the GTROC supports.

On Saturday you get unlimited runs for £25 and on Sunday four runs will cost you £20.

Remember you must bring your driving licence and crash helmet. You can take a passenger on the strip if you want to, but they must bring their licence and helmet as well.

So who wants to come along?

Jeff


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff, you promised there would be no snow. I'm looking out the office window at the snow falling. Has Pod got a snow plough for the weekend? That tractor with the rubber belt on back won't do a good enough job methinks.......


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> I'm looking out the office window


Daydreaming again :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes! Of going to Pod and the weather actually being good for once.

Mind you, could have been worse. Might have flown back for Marham.........


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

It does keep snowing on and off today and i live just up the road from pod so hope it improves


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

If the weather is ok I might go on Saturday.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry but I am calling it off for this weekend as the Pod surface is not going to be ready for any worthwhile runs. It has been freshly relaid from end to end in new tarmac and is green as hell. Forget it!! There will be no grip whatsoever unless you are driving a car with less than 300hp.

Plus the weather looks grim!!

Next day out is now Sunday 24th March by then there should be some rubber down.

Who wants to join me and John Hanton??


.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

The way these winters are going santapod may as well start hiring out snowmobiles lol or keep it simple and have 1/4 mile running events :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't forget we are having our first mini meeting of the year this Sunday (24th) at Santa Pod.

Who is coming?

.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Weather dependent I shall, will be nice to get to know some more people off the forum only know a small select bunch.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

EAndy said:


> Weather dependent I shall, will be nice to get to know some more people off the forum only know a small select bunch.


It will do you a power of good mixing with us!!



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

SANTA POD IS SHUT THIS WEEKEND!!

All racing is cancelled for 23/24 March.



.


----------



## Transport00 (Jan 31, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Nice to see so many GTR's are going to be running, will try my best to come and watch every event.
> 
> Is there a list of dates yet?
> 
> Will the HULK be running Kev?


I want to know the list of dates yet and What is the mean of HULK ???? :lamer:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just to confirm that it is not possible to run the private event during the first round of the JDS as it is VAG only vehicles other than the MSA registered series.

Round one of the private event will be held at Santa Pod the weekend of 11/12 May and everyone who is signed up on the list needs to attend.

There will be a drivers meeting at Santa Pod at 10.00am on Saturday (details of exact location to follow)

Remember you must bring a crash helmet and your driving licence or you will not be allowed on the track. You may take a passenger on the track who must also bring their licence and wear a helmet. GTROC helmets are available from the shop at GTROC Official Track Day Helmet at a bargain price so get one now!

Any questions? Please ask now.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have been so busy lately that I have not explained how the series will work and that is what the drivers briefing is about. I will hold the same meeting Sunday morning for anyone who misses Saturday.

The points awarded at each event will be based on a number of important drag racing actions and not just he who has the quickest car so that everyone has a chance to win points.

You will also receive points for attending so turning up to each event helps your championsip position.

The points will be awarded based on your best result for each of the requirements during the event so if someone only wants to run one day instead of two that will not damage their points position.

I will try to explain more when I have time.

Cheers

Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It seems to have gone exceptionally quiet?? Who is coming to the first event on the weekend of 11/12 May???



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> It seems to have gone exceptionally quiet?? Who is coming to the first event on the weekend of 11/12 May???
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe they dont want to play:chuckle:........see you there:wavey:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

will be there , hope its a little less windy atleast though so not freezing my butt off this time lol


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Is the 11/12 May event a private event, or is it just JDS? I would like to come along but just to see what the car can do...

Also, do you need both parts of your license at Pod, or will the photocard do? Cheers.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

willgts said:


> Is the 11/12 May event a private event, or is it just JDS? I would like to come along but just to see what the car can do...
> 
> Also, do you need both parts of your license at Pod, or will the photocard do? Cheers.


The event is the Street Nationals which is round 2 of the JDS. Bring both parts of your licence.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The thread for the Jap Show is now open at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177996-jap-show-29-30-june-2013-a.html

This is round two of the club competition.

If you don't fancy racing just come along and enjoy the day/weekend supporting your club and mixing with the other members.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on everyone shake a leg!!! Get your name down for the Jap Show. You want events arranged and that is what I have done - now come and support them!!



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Round 1*

After round one of the new Club Cup Event the results are as follows. Unfortunately only three cars were entered and not a GTR in sight. Hopefully we will have a decent level of support at the Jap Show.

Congratulations to old git on winning round 1.












.


----------

